# DVD Server Setup



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. SO great that there is a place like this to get great advice and info from. I am in the process of ripping my 450 DVD collection and I have a question please. Im outputting the files as mpeg, which puts each file at 4.3 gb, is there a way to compress the files further and keep the high quality of the movies. (im using Mac)


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a pc, so I'm not sure if this will work with Mac. Two options are dvdshrink and dvdfab. Both are paid programs. For free, handbrake is fantastic, but has to transcode to mp4. As to the quality question, it's subjective.


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok thanks Chris. Glad for the reply. I just took a look at the results I got from MacX Ripper and not pleased. Kinda a waste to have such a great quality TV and then cant be able to watch my movies in great quality. Looks like the best option for me is to go with the Sony BDP cx960 for now, unless someone has better suggestions.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

If the file is 4.3 gig, it should be identical to the original. Are you playing back with the Mac connected to the tv?


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

I just played it on my laptop in full screen view, just wanted to see how it would look.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

How long does it take you to rip a DVD?


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

20 mins.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, so sounds like no transcoding or compression going on. What software are you using for playback?


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

just quicktime on my Mac


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

It should look identical to a DVD played on that computer, if not, something is wrong. Are you streaming the file to the laptop?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is ripping DVD's legal in Humble, Texas?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try XBMC for veiwing (free and looks very nice) . And ditto on DVDFAB for ripping . Trial version lets you rip to any format


----------

